# Rocky Titan ?



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Zur Zeit scheinen Titanrahmen vereinzelt wiederbelebt zu werden,
denn z.B. Marin (limitiert) und Cube haben Titanrahmen neu im Angebot.

Vor ca. 15 Jahren gab es doch auch einmal einen RM-Titanrahmen (Fotos bitte)  
Besteht die Hoffnung, dass RM wieder einen Titanrahmen, limitiert oder unlimitiert, anbietet ?
Oder hat RM keine Fertigungsmöglichkeit für Titan ?
Gäbe es für solch einen Rahmen eine Käuferschicht, ich meine ja.

Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## kornholio (21. November 2007)

es gab 2, titanium und ti bold. zumindest letzteres kam von sandvik. 
die chancen auf ein neues ti rocky? keine ahnung, schweissen die taiwanesen titan... 

k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2007)

War mal vor 2-3 Jahren Thema. Fazit: Wird wohl eher nix. RM ist nicht mehr die Firma von vor 10 Jahren .... Aber mal schaun, vielleicht hat die Mutter von RM ja neue Pläne.


----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Welche Mutter ?


----------



## Catsoft (21. November 2007)

Procycle....

Ist wie DerbyCycle in D. Hat letztens eine der Marken eingestellt und seitdem gibts auch Kinderräder bei RM. Da Sortiment ist dieses Jahr auch nach unten "abgerundet". WalMart war oder ist ja drüben wohl ein großer Kunde...


----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Versteh ich es richtig ?
RM ist kein eigenständiger Hersteller mehr, sondern ist von einem 
großen Konzern aufgekauft worden ? 
Seit wann ?


----------



## MWU406 (21. November 2007)

http://www.procycle.com/en/about_us.asp

1997  	
PROCYCLE acquires ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES (high performance manufacturer) based in British Columbia. The unique Canadian high performance manufacturer to use powder coat painting process.


----------



## subdiver (21. November 2007)

Und ich dachte, RM wäre noch der kleine und eigenständige Bikehersteller
aus den kanadischen Bergen.  
Was waren die Gründe für die Übernahme ? 
Pleite ? Gründer bzw. Inhaber keine Lust mehr ?


----------



## el Lingo (21. November 2007)

Geld!?


----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Boa, das wird ja alles immer schlimmer....Taiwan, nun dieses.....*schmach* hätte mich keine aufklären können bevor ich meine ganze Bikearmada auf Rocky umtrimme....


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. November 2007)

Wieso, deine Rockys sind doch noch alle aus Kanada!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (25. November 2007)

Ja sicher, aber wenn die Firma ihr Gesicht verliert ist das nicht mehr das selbe.....jaja ich weiß, übertreibe vllt. aber trifft mich schon irgendwie diese ganze entwicklung von Rocky....


----------



## oliversen (27. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber wenn die Firma ihr Gesicht verliert ist das nicht mehr das selbe.....jaja ich weiß, übertreibe vllt. aber trifft mich schon irgendwie diese ganze entwicklung von Rocky....



Hey, Kopf hoch! Ist doch nicht so schlimm. Ist ja immerhin nicht erst gestern passiert das Procycle den Laden uebernomen hat. RM hat das Ganze doch hervorragend ueberstanden. Die Produkte, die Qualitaet und der Service sind doch nach wie vor ok. Und der Mytos existiert doch auch noch.... Sicher, nun heissen auch Kinderfahrraeder RM. Aber solange man noch einen Slayer, Switch oder aehnliches kaufen kann stoert das doch nicht wirklich.
Ich, als GT-Liebhaber, hatte da, in den vergangen Jahren ganz anders zu schlucken. 

Und ueberhaupt solche Beispiele gibt es doch viele: Den Mini kaufst du heute beim BMW. Der VW ist irgentwo ein Porsche. Ein Volvo S50 ist zu 70% baugleich mit einem Ford Focus oder einem Mazda 3. Eine 3000 Euro Omega ist eigentlich eine Swatch.

Sobald man heute fuer einen grossen Konzern arbeitet, weiss man doch nicht mehr, wer einem morgen die Kohle ueberweist. Wichtig ist doch das sie kommt... und das man diese ab und an in den Radladen traegt!!

Also weiterhin viel Sapass mit deinen RM's
oliversen


----------



## decolocsta (27. November 2007)

Für mich ist es aber erst gestern passiert, da ich vorher nix von wusste 

Schade, aber das Leben geht auch jenseits von RM weiter


----------



## yemajah (26. Oktober 2009)

und Ferrari gehört zu Fiat...
Das RM Titanium kam auch von Sandvik


----------



## blaubaer (26. Oktober 2009)

> 27.11.2007, 11:13


 

da hast du aber tief geschaufelt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. Oktober 2009)

ich finde es sinnvoll, aus Sicht eines Herstellers wirtschaftlich angebracht wenn ein Bikehersteller mit einem guten Namen wie Rocky Mountain event. auf der Suche nach einem finanzstarken Investor in einen Handelskonzern integriert wird um deren Marktsegment nach oben hin ab zu decken...........Why Not ?
Nein ganz und gar nicht wenn Gelder für die Weiterentwicklung etc. bereit stehen ist dies sicherlich sinnvoll......und die Produkte zeigen es doch auch in eine wie ich meine positive Richtung also what happens.........
Doch besser so als wenn diese Marke vom Markt mangels Kapital oder anderen Gründen aus dem Markt verschwindet...weiter gehts.......love the ride  Den Kult um die Marke macht nicht der Eigentümer, es sind stehts wir die Bikeverrückten die einen Kult um bzw. in eine Marke rein interpretieren.....verstehen kann das nicht jeder....ich schon ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

